# Bob Sykes 1-15-08



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Went to Bob Sykes yesterday afternoon to wet some bait. The fishing was very slow to say the least. Not even a damn white trout! Tried cut bait, gulp shrimp and fresh dead shrimp. A couple of guys were using live shrimp for sheephead but they couln't get a bite either. There were some nice schools of mullet that came through right before dark, but that was the only action to be had out there. Has anyone caught anything off the t pier?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

The T pier has been dead too......not a darn thing


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Change your tactics. Ive been catching the fire out of the sheeps head. Go to outcast BT and ask them to feed the fish in the tank. watch and learn and then change tactics. Good luck.


----------



## otto (Dec 3, 2007)

you never said you were catching them at Sikes did you? Bayous would be my guess. Trust me man, I've fished for sheepshead for a long time, and there ain't shit happening at Sikes.


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Cubs Fan (1/20/2008)*Change your tactics. Ive been catching the fire out of the sheeps head. Go to outcast BT and ask them to feed the fish in the tank. watch and learn and then change tactics. Good luck.


must be a secret...sshhhhh, thanx for all the information.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

Me and my brother (First Catch) go to Bob Sykes a lot and have had the same result, nada. Shrimp, gulp, cut bait, squid, anything, but nothings really been biting. Hopefully it will get better with consistant weather.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

sikes has been real slow lately


----------



## Squidward (May 8, 2008)

Anything been biting at Bob Sykes cut here in Early May?? Coming over at end of May and was hoping for some local knowledge. Thanks,Squidward:usaflag


----------

